# bass making the cd skip



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

Ok I have a problem I have a ’93 reg. Cab pickup, I have a pioneer headunit, bazooka el1500 amp and two mtx 10” subs behind the bench seat.
What can I do about my subs making the cd skip when they hit?
I cant reach max volume as it is
Is there anything I can do? Or have I just got more system than my truck can handle?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Your HU is a cd player or do you have a changer? If your HU is a cd player you can always dynamat your truck so theres less vibration. If you have a changer, I suggest getting a cd player HU. Less headache IMO.


----------



## thrasher (Aug 30, 2004)

*pioneer*

how old is your head unit


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

the headunit is a 3 month old pioneer deh-p6500 yes it has the cd player and its an extremely nice deck


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

dange said:


> the headunit is a 3 month old pioneer deh-p6500 yes it has the cd player and its an extremely nice deck


Going out on a limb here, but is there a backstrap on your head unit?
If not, you may want to install one.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

here's an idea, TURN IT DOWN!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i'd say thats some pretty good power your pushing. I don't have an answer to your question, but i do think its cool you've got that much bass :thumbup:


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> Going out on a limb here, but is there a backstrap on your head unit?
> If not, you may want to install one.


umm looks like going out on a limb might help, actually what is a back strap? i just have the deck installed with the peices the deck came with it actually was a direct fit to my truck

yeah i love the power and usualy i do keep it turned down i usualy run it below setting 30 and max power is 64, when i do turn it up it does get loud though even though im in a pickup it still makes my license plate rattle,
it is a rarely turn it up all the way usually i only do it to show off my system


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

dange said:


> umm looks like going out on a limb might help, actually what is a back strap? i just have the deck installed with the peices the deck came with it actually was a direct fit to my truck


I'm going to assume that it is a strap on the back of the CD player to add extra support. ONCE AGAIN ASSUME, this may be wrong, but sounds correct.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i would agree that you just need better mounting of your cd player. my idmax shakes my windshield and its yet to make my cd player skip.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I should prob get mine checked out too, and look into a strap? maybe...My HU skips on certain songs with the bass up, and it sucks cause I cant go to the full potential of my subs.


----------

